

Uncle Bob on functional programming - boothead
http://pragprog.com/magazines/2013-01/functional-programming-basics

======
marshray
"First, it’s almost certainly true that functional programming _is_ the next
big thing"

It appears that the future of FP remains immutable.

~~~
haimez
Bravo, sir. Bravo.

